
Germany wants to stop the world from descending into the chaos it once caused - doener
https://qz.com/1512186/merkel-pitches-germany-as-leader-of-the-free-world/
======
fxfan
As a German I don't know how people can get away with reminding the world
constantly that we were once the bad guys. It's offensive.

What about UK? Destroyed and plundered India and other Asian countries.

France plundered Africa in a way they still haven't recovered from.

Spain destroyed south America.

Why is Germany singled out? Constantly?

US bombed Japan just to show off to ussr. What about them?

~~~
flukus
On the demographics here (mostly western and English speaking), many more of
us had family fighting and dieing against Germany than any of your examples,
some of which were centuries ago.

